# 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 asking what i/o scheduler to use [SOLVED]

## gnychis

Hi,

I just emerged the new 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel, and i copied my 2.6.14 .config into the directory and did "make oldconfig"

it is asking me:

```

Anticipatory I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_AS) [Y/n/m/?] y

Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

Default I/O scheduler

> 1. Anticipatory (DEFAULT_AS) (NEW)

  2. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE) (NEW)

  3. CFQ (DEFAULT_CFQ) (NEW)

  4. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP) (NEW)

choice[1-4?]: 

```

what is the best to use here?Last edited by gnychis on Thu Feb 02, 2006 7:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tukachinchila

I think the anticipatory scheduler is the most widely used, but I don't know which is best. After looking in the kernel documentation, I decided to try the deadline scheduler about a year ago, but I haven't really noticed any difference between the two. According the the kernel help, the deadline scheduler is  *Quote:*   

> often as good as the anticipatory I/O scheduler, and in some database workloads, better.

 

It also sounds smaller and less complicated, so I went with it.

----------

## gnychis

thanks for the response, i chose #1

I've read about schedulers, but i don't have the time to performance test them and get into detail

 :Smile: 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

CFQ is superfast on my sys.

----------

## gnychis

how can you test which is faster on your system

----------

## kamagurka

I'm gonna try cfq now, let's see if I notice any difference.

----------

## Muso

All in all, for desktop use... use CFQ

----------

## gnychis

anything better for gaming?

----------

## kamagurka

YES! In menuconfig, do up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, start, select to unlock the supersecret GAMING SCHEDULER!

----------

## beatryder

OMFG thats funny!!

----------

## gnychis

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> YES! In menuconfig, do up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, start, select to unlock the supersecret GAMING SCHEDULER!

 

atleast get the code right  :Wink: 

up up down down left right left right B A start  :Razz: 

----------

